# Come Dine With Me - My Own Series



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Dh and I are doing Come Dine With Me with our two friends, we aren't going to be on tele though. We are just going to do our own and I am first up!

Has anyone any good ideas for what I can do?

There has to be no greens, fish/seafood or meat on the bone as on of our friends doesn't like it

xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

my friends and i do that too.  just the girls - gives us an excuse to get together.  

for mine i made - home made veg soup, chicken bacon and mushroom casserole with home made roasties, veg etc and then had meringue nests and fresh fruit. considering im no cook, i was fair impressed with myself!  

its my friends turn this fri and she is making - small portion of nachos, chicken stuffed with pepperoni and home made wedges, then a chocolate cake..... making me hungry thinking about it! 

look forward to hearing what you decided on. x x x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Ahh excellent - hubby does all the cooking so i can't make any suggestions, but it sound great (im addicted that programme)... 

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi great idea, we once had my aprents round nad i made the following main meal and it was a hugw success me and my mum has made it loads since and now my aunty cook it too. here is the link for recipe:

http://www.channel4.com/food/recipes/chefs/gordon-ramsay/escalopes-of-chicken-recipe_p_1.html

you may have noticed ima cheat and its a gordon ramsay recipe, im not too keen on him any more but this is lovely. i usually serve with roasted pots and salad or stir fried veg.

if you look on the website im sur eyou will get lots of ideas for sweets, i dont have a sweet tooth and usually buy ready made desert 

and for the starter home made soup or pate and warm up part baked bread

good luck hope you have a lovely evening let us know how it goes

L xx

/links


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

i got a good idea...........invite me    i would so love to do one of those programs


----------

